# Ethan Oliver Ralph / Sex Offender / Sex Offender Registry Discussion



## RichardRApe (Dec 17, 2020)

I was offended when I saw the tape. There's no room in polite society for the obscene acts of bestiality that Ethan calls having sex. I'm glad the Commonwealth of Virginia is finally doing something about this. Even without a conviction he by definition is a sex offender when him having sex is so offensive to the senses. Every time Ralph opens up the farms he will be forced to read that he is a sex offender right up until the state declares him so and he's forced to explain to all his guests why he's on the sex offender registry. Christ is King!

Thanks @death of chans for finding the post with the offense.






						Ethan Ralph / TheRalphRetort
					

It's Ralph:  In the background




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Ralphamale (Dec 17, 2020)

"I'M NOT A SEX OFFENDER, IT'S PROBABLY YOU WHOSE THE SEX OFFENDER"


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 17, 2020)

It was found in the legislation that (with Ralph's impeccable timing) he has committed a registrable offense.


AnOminous said:


> Yes. And also revenge porn is a registerable offense: "or, if the offense was committed on or after July 1, 2020, § 18.2-386.2." § 9.1-902. Offenses requiring registration.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 17, 2020)

ethan oliver ralph and gaytor gamer admitting that pedophilia is their sexual preference and commanding us not to be angry about children being raped:


----------



## FM Bradley (Dec 17, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> It was found in the legislation that (with Ralph's impeccable timing) he has committed a registrable offense.


Maybe you shouldn't have fucked him in the ass so much, Ronnie, damn.


MeltyTW said:


> ethan oliver ralph and gaytor gamer admitting that pedophilia is their sexual preference and commanding us not to be angry about children being raped:
> View attachment 1795079


nevr4gt


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 17, 2020)

FM Bradley said:


> Maybe you shouldn't have fucked him in the ass so much, Ronnie, damn.


Well if it's any consolation when he turned into a disgusting obese piece of shit (8 or 9) I stopped and abandoned the family altogether. Ronald Eugene "Ronnie" Ralph is not a complete monster.


----------



## TherapyMan (Dec 17, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> It was found in the legislation that (with Ralph's impeccable timing) he has committed a registrable offense.


I want to break down in greater detail the statutory structure of Virginia's Sex Offender Registration statute to provide greater context to AnOminous' post. Being a sex offender is no joke, and Seethan Ralph will probably do anything he can to negotiate getting out of it. I'll probably cross-post this in the main Ethan Ralph arrest thread, but I'll leave what I have here for now. The Code of Virginia lists the offenses requiring registration on the sex offender registry under § 9.1-902.  The relevant parts of the statute we need to look at are Sections 9.1-902(A)(1), 9.1902(A)(1)(ii), and 9.1-902(1). For reference, I have provide excerpts from these sections in the spoiler tags below. Important bits bolded and underlined.
*


Spoiler: 9.1-902



"Offense for which registration is required" includes:


*


Spoiler: 9.1-902



1. Any* Tier I, *Tier II, or Tier III offense;

*"Tier I offense" means *(i) any homicide in conjunction with a violation of, attempted violation of, or conspiracy to violate clause (i) of § 18.2-371 or § 18.2-371.1, when the offenses arise out of the same incident, or *(ii) any violation of, attempted violation of, or conspiracy to violate:*

1. § 18.2-63 unless registration is required pursuant to subdivision 1 of the definition of Tier III offense; former § 18.2-67.2:1; § 18.2-90 with the intent to commit rape; former § 18.1-88 with the intent to commit rape; any felony violation of § 18.2-346; any violation of subdivision (4) of § 18.2-355; any violation of subsection C of § 18.2-357.1; subsection B of § 18.2-374.1:1; former subsection D of § 18.2-374.1:1 as it was in effect from July 1, 1994, through June 30, 2007; former clause (iv) of subsection B of § 18.2-374.3 as it was in effect on June 30, 2007; subsection B of § 18.2-374.3; or a third or subsequent conviction of § 18.2-67.4, § 18.2-67.4:2, subsection C of § 18.2-67.5, § 18.2-386.1, or,* if the offense was committed on or after July 1, 2020, § 18.2-386.2.*



§ 18.2-386.2 refers to the revenge porn statute that Ralph currently is facing charges for. As AnOminous notes, good old Ralph managed to commit the crime a mere two months after it was made a registerable offense. Tier I is the lowest offense category on the sex offender registry. Under Virginia's removal statute (9.1-910(A)), you can petition the court for removal from the registry no earlier than fifteen years from the date of initial registration. Here's a summarized list of requirements a Tier I sex offender is required to do under section 9.1-903:


Spoiler: Long List 




Register with the Department of the State Police including photography and fingerprinting (9.1-903(A))
Register with a state civil commitment program for sexually violent predators (9.1-903(B))
Submit saliva, blood, or other tissues to placed in a DNA databank (9.1-903(B))
Provide all electronic mail or other internet communication handles to the government (9.1-903(B))
Provide employment information (9.1-903(B))
Provide registration for his vehciles (9.1-903(B))
Reregister any change of address or name (9.1-903(D))
Reregister any change of motor vehicle (9.1-903(F))
Reregister any change in internet communication handles (9.1-903(G))
Submit a new photograph to law enforcement every two years (9.1-903(H))
Execute a consent form allowing the businesses or other organizations to release data regarding the identity of internet communications (9.1-903(I))




Any failure to register or verify the information described above is a Class 1 Misdemeanor on the first offense under 18.2-472.1(A). Subsequent failures are a Class 6 Felony.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 17, 2020)

TherapyMan said:


> I want to break down in greater detail the statutory structure of Virginia's Sex Offender Registration statute to provide greater context to AnOminous' post. Being a sex offender is no joke, and Seethan Ralph will probably do anything he can to negotiate getting out of it. I'll probably cross-post this in the main Ethan Ralph arrest thread, but I'll leave what I have here for now. The Code of Virginia lists the offenses requiring registration on the sex offender registry under § 9.1-902.  The relevant parts of the statute we need to look at are Sections 9.1-902(A)(1), 9.1902(A)(1)(ii), and 9.1-902(1). For reference, I have provide excerpts from these sections in the spoiler tags below. Important bits bolded and underlined.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck imagine ralph being court ordered to open each and every killstream with "hello i am your host ethan ralph owner and editor chief of the ralph retort and the killstream and a registered sex offender"


----------



## Boobie Bomb (Dec 17, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> fuck imagine ralph being court ordered to open each and every killstream with "hello i am your host ethan ralph owner and editor chief of the ralph retort and the killstream and a registered sex offender"


That will be funny as hell


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 17, 2020)

Imagine scrolling through the Virginia Sex Offender registry and running into this! All those broke dick pedophile farms jokes and this is what it might come to. Did you own the ex boyfriend? Are ya winning, son?


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Dec 17, 2020)

Hey guys. Is this the new gunt general thread? Zerotach is streaming


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 17, 2020)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> Hey guys. Is this the new gunt general thread? Zerotach is streaming


... what info do they have?

at least link to it Op.





						Ethan Ralph / TheRalphRetort
					

It's Ralph:  In the background




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 17, 2020)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> Hey guys. Is this the new gunt general thread? Zerotach is streaming


I think this is a fine name for the new gunt general.  Christ is King indeed.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Dec 17, 2020)

death of chans said:


> ... what info do they have?
> 
> at least link to it Op.
> 
> ...


They talking about the arrest and the solarwinds leak.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 17, 2020)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> and the solarwinds leak.


What's the solarwinds leak? I'll be honest I cannot stand listening to these 2.


----------



## Moist Unguentine (Dec 17, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> What's the solarwinds leak? I'll be honest I cannot stand listening to these 2.


It's a hot topic on Twitter about Government agencies worldwide getting hacked if they use Solar Winds software.

Also, chillstream off to a rousing start.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Dec 17, 2020)

Is registration required by law or is it at the discretion of a judge?


----------



## L. Duse (Dec 17, 2020)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> Hey guys. Is this the new gunt general thread? Zerotach is streaming


I wonder where stuff like these should go to. Should these have a thread on their own?


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Dec 17, 2020)

You can put it in the Ralph Multimedia thread.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 18, 2020)

L. Duse said:


> I wonder where stuff like these should go to. Should these have a thread on their own?


done.





						@adezero / zerotacht and tachy - ex of Ethan Ralph
					

@adezero / zerotacht and tachy  the self described Courtney Love of e-drama.  these two were involved in the 'leaks', they present themselves as EDiots or ED adjacent.  they've done multiple streams going over these 'leaks' and have covered well known ralph lore...  they can be found in their...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 18, 2020)

bugfy said:


> It's a hot topic on Twitter about Government agencies worldwide getting hacked if they use Solar Winds software.
> 
> Also, chillstream off to a rousing start.
> 
> View attachment 1795467


Oh yeah, after Ring and Google's services, now this. Why would anyone trust these IOT devices? I don't see how installing spy devices all over the place is an improvement in life. Maybe that's what happens when the youth are brought up on the interwebz.


----------



## not william stenchever (Dec 18, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> Oh yeah, after Ring and Google's services, now this. Why would anyone trust these IOT devices? I don't see how installing spy devices all over the place is an improvement in life. Maybe that's what happens when the youth are brought up on the interwebz.


My mother got a ring doorbell and a fucking Alexa spybot for no good reason and doesn't disagree that they are useless spyware. Fucking boomers, man.


----------



## Moist Unguentine (Dec 18, 2020)

not william stenchever said:


> My mother got a ring doorbell and a fucking Alexa spybot for no good reason and doesn't disagree that they are useless spyware. Fucking boomers, man.


I know some people who all got the alexa when it first came out. I tried to be polite and joked about them enjoying their surveillance device which was met with crap about how Amazon would never do this or that as far as eavesdropping and recording. I actually brought up cops requesting recordings in criminal cases and got laughed at. Most of that original amazon crap has stopped working by now and it sounds like they have moved on to Google Home controlling their homes and bragging about that.


----------



## tantric_depressive (Dec 18, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> What's the solarwinds leak? I'll be honest I cannot stand listening to these 2.


I wouldn't mind if it was mainly just Ade & Tachy talking with a different guest or two, but they keep letting the same group of people from their discord dominate every episode with fake laughing, inside jokes, and white dudes calling everyone "nigga" in the cringest way possible. Makes it impossible to listen for me, and I've enjoyed some of their stuff in the past


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 6, 2022)

Well hes not registered boys (pending my license theory being more confirmed) but hes rn confirmed a convicted sex offender trying to gain custody of his bastard child not a day after being proclaimed one by law.


----------



## Cow Poly (Jan 6, 2022)

Looks like Dr. Rape had a good sense of future discussion


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jan 7, 2022)

Cow Poly said:


> Looks like Dr. Rape had a good sense of future discussion


Hello Mr. Poly.


----------



## RedRocket69 (Jan 7, 2022)

Ethan Ralph is a convicted sex offender whose future ex-wife is a pedophile. This is canon


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Jan 7, 2022)

RedRocket69 said:


> Ethan Ralph is a convicted sex offender whose future ex-wife is a pedophile. This is canon
> View attachment 2867132


lol like they're ever going to get married. That will happen when pigs fly. Ralph better start growing some wings.


----------



## RedRocket69 (Jan 7, 2022)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> lol like they're ever going to get married. That will happen when pigs fly. Ralph better start growing some wings.


I bet he does it. He'll just move his assets into crypto before divorce. The trad grift is only going to fly with his paypigs so long.
Although his recent association with Andrew Anglin  might bolster that a bit longer. 
There's zero chance that AA respects Gunt as anything but an outlet that he's not banned from. Anglin has consistently expressed hatred for all fats.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Jan 7, 2022)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> lol like they're ever going to get married. That will happen when pigs fly. Ralph better start growing some wings.


He flew to and from Vegas just the other week - marriage arc confirmed.


----------

